

The Groupon Editorial Manual - emilepetrone
https://docs.google.com/View?id=dmv9rbh_2g92x4scj

======
rgarcia
It's pretty remarkable to see something non-technical (e.g. broadly-
appealing/humorous marketing) put into a framework like this.

I just wonder if it dilutes the value a little bit. I've always enjoyed the
jokes in their emails, but now that their cookie-cutter nature has been
revealed, I might look at them differently.

~~~
patio11
Essentially all large publishers have official internal standards to put their
corporate voice (and use of English -- or whatever) somewhere where it can be
standardized, taught, and reproduced effectively. The New York Times Manual of
Style, for example.

------
jasonjei
I would like to see Trader Joe's stylesheet/writing manual. You can find a lot
of similarities in Trader Joe's quarterly newsletter to Groupon's tounge in
cheek writing. I have always thought that Trader Joe's pioneered this sort of
marketing. In fact, if you read their newsletters, you'll also see cute
illustrations of animals posing questions or asides.

For example: "Much as Hemingway captured the spirit of Paris in the 20’s,
Trader Joe’s Pork Roast Florentine captures the spirit of, well, roast pork on
your dining table. (You didn’t think we’d compare ourselves to Hemingway, did
you?)"

[http://www.traderjoes.com/pdf/flyers/state-
flyers/az_flyer.p...](http://www.traderjoes.com/pdf/flyers/state-
flyers/az_flyer.pdf)

------
defen
As an enthusiast of pagan mythology, I am offended by their calling Zeus a
Roman god.

~~~
pygy_
Etymologically, "Jupiter" is a contraction of "Zeus pater", but still, it
itched my concealed mythological smugness as well.

------
totheloop
The thesaurus is hilarious. Definitely worth a look - this should be compiled
or something.

<http://docs.google.com/View?id=dmv9rbh_9f7rf2vfs>

~~~
notahacker
Variety is proud enough of their editorial "slanguage" to share it with the
rest of the world: <http://www.variety.com/static-pages/slanguage-dictionary/>

~~~
Roedou
It's a shame that this list doesn't properly differentiate between the terms
they claim to have coined, and all the rest.

Some are specifically highlighted as being coined or not coined by Variety,
and the rest are just left ambiguous.

------
theDoug
I have confirmed with a friend who works at Groupon as an editor that this is
legitimate, also that it getting out isn't really a big deal.

This is a cute look into a fun company.

------
ericz
This is just a good guide for people on the internet in general

------
Kilimanjaro
Groupon is bordering on spam.

